# Dog Trace D-Ball dropper



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

http://www.dogtrace.com/en/products/dballs/

Has any one used these? Are they well made/reliable? Do they only drop the ball or can they also be set up upside down to shoot the ball in the air?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Marta Haus said:


> http://www.dogtrace.com/en/products/dballs/
> 
> Has any one used these? Are they well made/reliable? Do they only drop the ball or can they also be set up upside down to shoot the ball in the air?


never used one, I "think" I have seen one used, or something very similar.
they do not appear to be able to launch a ball to me, they hold up to 4 balls in the tube, that leaves no room for any lunching mechanics..


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> that leaves no room for any lunching mechanics..


good point, I think you're right


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Marta Haus said:


> http://www.dogtrace.com/en/products/dballs/
> 
> Has any one used these? Are they well made/reliable? Do they only drop the ball or can they also be set up upside down to shoot the ball in the air?


Will they drop rubber balls or just tennis balls (aren't tennis balls supposed to be bad for a dogs teeth?) They might be OK if the price is cheap enough ( around a $100?) Otherwise I see them more as a gimmick. I bought a bunch of plant hangers at
the Dollar Tree that work fine for hanging a ball in the blind.
Heck I can even hang a tug too ;-)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

If the price was cheap enough I could see using behind a ball wall for detector training and dropping the ball down the chute .... that way you wouldnt need a helper........You can donate one with 6 droppers to our team and I will give you a review


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> If the price was cheap enough I could see using behind a ball wall for detector training and dropping the ball down the chute .... that way you wouldnt need a helper........You can donate one with 6 droppers to our team and I will give you a review


that is how I saw this type of thing being used...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the ghetto version better, you can look it up, it is called deeese nuts. One of the cheaper ball droppers. :-o:-o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Marta Haus said:


> good point, I think you're right


lunching....LOL...

I meant launching... haha


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> If the price was cheap enough I could see using behind a ball wall for detector training and dropping the ball down the chute .... that way you wouldnt need a helper........You can donate one with 6 droppers to our team and I will give you a review


Nancy check this one out: http://www.k-9bsd.com/bsd2.htm
watch the top left vid for the wall option, cool stuff.

The prices on all of these are pretty stupid. It might be cheaper to just borrow a friend and then buy him a beer after. I saw a site selling the Dog Trace 6 unit combo for 1090 Euro, single unit was 285.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I think we are just going to have to pass


----------

